# MIJ Strats



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been looking for a nice sunburst + rosewood board strat and was wondering what the consensus on these generally were..

Thanks!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

BoldAsLove said:


> I've been looking for a nice sunburst + rosewood board strat and was wondering what the consensus on these generally were..
> 
> Thanks!


They're pretty darned good! The early ones (82-86ish) especially are fantastic guitars that rival US Strats, but they're also quite expensive on the used market.

flashPUNK had a nice 90's MIJ Strat for sale here I think.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> flashPUNK had a nice 90's MIJ Strat for sale here I think.


Yep. He's in Toronto and his is sunburst with rosewood. Mike is an awesome guy to deal with too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's also the 90's series deluxe players strats - they stopped selling them because the Deluxe Players were outselling the MIA's (so i've heard).


----------



## Mark N (Feb 8, 2006)

a lot of the times you can find a MIM 60's strat too...really really good guitars IMHO!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Budda said:


> There's also the 90's series deluxe players strats - they stopped selling them because the Deluxe Players were outselling the MIA's (so i've heard).


Bought one of those for my brother a few years back. Phenomenal strat.


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

I need to get a MIJ Strat. Kinda wanted to get one from the Internet.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

antipole said:


> I need to get a MIJ Strat. Kinda wanted to get one from the Internet.


Yeah, the Internet. I heard thats a great place to get one. Do you have the URL ?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a MIJ '54 reissue body with Texas Specials, reverse headstock, rosewood FB...she sounds and plays great. Almost a good as my MIA Standard. 
For the most part I thin the MIJ are good guitars.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

apparently late 80's MIA standards go stupid cheap - my old teacher's other guitarist got an 86 or an 88 for $500 or something, w/ HSC.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> apparently late 80's MIA standards go stupid cheap - my old teacher's other guitarist got an 86 or an 88 for $500 or something, w/ HSC.


he's lucky..cause the 87 and 88 MIA...sell for almost 2000$ now, they are THE strats to get if you know anything about strats.

Budaslove...if you want a MIJ one..

this is THE one to get

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25309


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> Budaslove...if you want a MIJ one..
> 
> this is THE one to get
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25309


Yup, that's the one I was talking about. I wanted to work something out with Mike, but alas, not enough $$$. But that's a great guitar and I'm surprised it's still on the market.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I own several MIJ Fenders...I assume thats what we`re talkin` about? `cause there are many Japanese builders doing strats better than Fender...but for me, where an older MIJ Fender fits in the pecking order is more important than when it was made. True, the very first JVs were real nice, even the -65 models, but by the mid `80s there were lots of middle of the road guitars in my opinion, I`ve left more than a few on shop floors. I also have a few from the `90s...rosewood and walnut teles, an ExTrad strat and some custom editions...fabulous guitars, every bit on par with by F/USA team builts, but thats not saying they were ALL great, gotta be careful, the low end stuff was priced that way for a reason, even in the `80s...don`t fall for sales pitches...get pics of neck pockets to get an idea of what a guitar retailed for originally. I agree...there are some fantastic MIJ Fenders out there...theres a lot of less than stellar stuff too.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

I will check out that one from flashPUNK. 

God this never ends, I just went through a big A/Bing between a peavey delta blues 115 and a peavey classic 50 410, now this...

Then there's the pedals, possible epiphone casino, martin 000s...

"How about saving money for college?" kqoct


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

there's always options.

PS: pedals arent necessary  (lol - i didnt use them for years.. and got along just fine)


----------



## ROADDOG (Jun 13, 2008)

In general Japanese Fenders are great guitars , and as Sneakypete said not all are created equally.The early JV pieces are very well respected and for good reason . Fender Japan offerings from the 80's and 90's have different levels of specification , from low to very high end , the extrad and custom edition models are without doubt the best and feature amazing craftsmanship and the best of materials (nitro, us electronics ,alder,ash , and superior fit and finish) That said the Reissue line of strats and teles from FJ are excellent and once again specifacation varies according to model # . Look for things like stamped steel fender saddles and steel trem blocks , cloth wiring and rubber pickup mounts to denote the better quality pieces . Some great deals are available on the bay from japan and shipping is reasonable about 125 cdn shipped to your door in 2-3 days . I dont think you can go too wrong with a Japanese Fender if you do a little homework .


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

sneakypete is the resident expert when it comes to things MIJ/CIJ. I have a couple and they are great guitars after some tweaking. These are mid-80's models but I got them cheap so wasn't too worried if they were the top end. FJ never released any reissues per say like the AVRI line from the US. They often had vintage style specs in many areas but were not true to vintage like the American ones are...........still, there are some very nice MIJ Fenders out there. I wouldn't discount the current Squier CV line-up either. I own 3 of these and they are very good guitars, easily on par with my Japanese Fenders.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Good page on Squier JV guitars.
http://www.21frets.com/

I have a Korean (Cort factory) made Squire Pro Tone (1996) that is great, even if the neck is a bit thin for me (which is preferable to most folks, I think). There is a section about them at the site too. Nothing wrong with a Squier if you get the right one.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> apparently late 80's MIA standards go stupid cheap - my old teacher's other guitarist got an 86 or an 88 for $500 or something, w/ HSC.


He got a very good deal. Market value for a late 80's strat is about the same as a late 90's strat, a late '00's strat, ... etc. American Standard Strats normally sell in the $700-1000 range, depending on condition, colour, and how badly the seller wants to sell it and the buyer wants to buy it regardless of the year. 




al3d said:


> he's lucky..cause the 87 and 88 MIA...sell for almost 2000$ now, they are THE strats to get if you know anything about strats.
> 
> Budaslove...if you want a MIJ one..
> 
> ...


Anyone paying more than $1000 for a late 80's strat would be acting foolishly. A late 80's American Standard Strat has no advantage over most other American Standard Strats. I'd love to see proof that people are actually paying $2000 for a late 80's American Standard Strat.

Could you please introduce me to these people? I'd love to sell them some stuff.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Almost forgot...*

Fender Strats coming from Japan are quite nice. I have one and I've owned it now much longer than any other piece of gear I currently own. I much prefer the vintage-type bridges that come standard on the Japanese-made strats over the ones that come standard on the American Standard Strats.

I think the only drawback to the Japanese-made strats are the pickups that come standard with them.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> He got a very good deal. Market value for a late 80's strat is about the same as a late 90's strat, a late '00's strat, ... etc. American Standard Strats normally sell in the $700-1000 range, depending on condition, colour, and how badly the seller wants to sell it and the buyer wants to buy it regardless of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> He got a very good deal. Market value for a late 80's strat is about the same as a late 90's strat, a late '00's strat, ... etc. American Standard Strats normally sell in the $700-1000 range, depending on condition, colour, and how badly the seller wants to sell it and the buyer wants to buy it regardless of the year.
> Anyone paying more than $1000 for a late 80's strat would be acting foolishly. A late 80's American Standard Strat has no advantage over most other American Standard Strats. I'd love to see proof that people are actually paying $2000 for a late 80's American Standard Strat.
> 
> Could you please introduce me to these people? I'd love to sell them some stuff.


i'm not go 12 rounds with you. do you research, if you don't know fender's history, go read about it.i said 87 and 88...not ALL of the late 80's. You clearly don't know enough to pass judgement. I got offered 1700$ US for mine 2 months ago, and i refused.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> i'm not go 12 rounds with you. do you research, if you don't know fender's history, go read about it.i said 87 and 88...not ALL of the late 80's. You clearly don't know enough to pass judgement. I got offered 1700$ US for mine 2 months ago, and i refused.


So what does "fender's history" have to do with "the 87 and 88 MIA...sell for almost 2000$ now, they are THE strats to get if you know anything about strats"???

You made the claim, now show us the proof.

And please, please stop emailing me.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> I think the only drawback to the Japanese-made strats are the pickups that come standard with them.


thats why it`s important do have a bit of info before you buy, there are lots of models that come with MIA p`ups, all my `80s FJs have full size pots and steel switches, some came with USA p`ups too... newer CIJ stuff has the cheaper electronics...and they`ve gone back to using made in Japan again...think it`s confusing now? gonna get worse. 
Look in the neck pocket for an idea of where the guitar fits in the line-up...my `80s models have a pencil date on the neck butt.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> thats why it`s important do have a bit of info before you buy, there are lots of models that come with MIA p`ups, all my `80s FJs have full size pots and steel switches, some came with USA p`ups too... newer CIJ stuff has the cheaper electronics...and they`ve gone back to using made in Japan again...think it`s confusing now? gonna get worse.
> Look in the neck pocket for an idea of where the guitar fits in the line-up...my `80s models have a pencil date on the neck butt.


Personally, I wouldn't rule out a newer Japanese-made Strat because of the pickups - they, along with the pots, switches, etc. can always be replaced. Jeez, there was a used Japanese-made Strat available on Kijiji (St.Catharines) about a year ago for $300. It sold in under an hour. I should have snapped it up instead of hesitating.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> So what does "fender's history" have to do with "the 87 and 88 MIA...sell for almost 2000$ now, they are THE strats to get if you know anything about strats"???
> 
> You made the claim, now show us the proof.
> 
> And please, please stop emailing me.


Dude, grow up please and stop trying to start pointless arguments. as for email, i sent a PM..never emailed you man. If you have an issue with someone..TAKE IT TO PM...don't bother everyone with it. THAT's what pm are for as well.

Now let's get bad to our regular programming


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> So what does "fender's history" have to do with "the 87 and 88 MIA...sell for almost 2000$ now, they are THE strats to get if you know anything about strats"???


While I'm leary of getting into whatever the hell is going on here, I should say that there is a higher demand for the orginal year of the American Standard Strat. I've heard people rumour that given the challenges of Fender's move to the new factory in Carona, California, these instruments were built in a more hands on, custom shop type environment, but I haven't seen any real proof. 

So the mixture of the first american standard (http://www.stratcollector.com/adverb4.html), mixed with the reputation of the Am Std. being the guitar that saved Fender in the late 80s (http://www.proguitarshop.com/index.php?CategoryID=573), mixed with some lore among collectors of these being built to a higher standard than modern production line Fenders, and you have the reason they sell for more. 

While I've never seen one go for $2k, the 1987-88 American Standard typically sits about $500 over the price of other Am. Stds.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> Dude, grow up please and stop trying to start pointless arguments. as for email, i sent a PM..never emailed you man. If you have an issue with someone..TAKE IT TO PM...don't bother everyone with it. THAT's what pm are for as well.
> 
> Now let's get bad to our regular programming



I am guessing that you cannot back up your claim that people are paying close to $2k for an '87 or '88 American Standard Strat. Are these the same people paying $2500 for your Frankenstein strats?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> I am guessing that you cannot back up your claim that people are paying close to $2k for an '87 or '88 American Standard Strat. Are these the same people paying $2500 for your Frankenstein strats?


seriously dude!...don't you think enough is enough!..name calling, flaming, hikacking threads!...do like everyone else, and use google if you need info. 

In anycase please let's get back on track with MIJ and CIJ strat.


PS...you're on my ignore list now.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Enough you two*

Any more of this and infractions will be handed out, stay on track woth this post or it will be removed.Ship


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Any more of this and infractions will be handed out, stay on track woth this post or it will be removed.Ship


by all means man..do clean this thread.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the MIJ fender because of there thiner fretlines and to me the MIJ fender lutheries is above reproch.The JV series and E-serial are sure what collector are looking for....but im no expert
Frank


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

JVs are understandable...but the E serials I had came with ceramic p`ups and multi piece bodies...sold em off `cause I have far better examples of MIJ Fenders. Then...a couple of weeks ago I saw on line here a 62-115 E serial pencil dated 1986, didn`t know those high end E`s existed so as always, to me it`s more important where a FJ fits in the line-up than when it was made. They are making high end stuff now...the CIJ top of the lines from the DiMarzios are really nice, MIA electronics and p`ups, 2 piece center seamed bodies, steel blocks...and I listened to a guy play one in a local shop for about 30 minutes one day and man it sounded fantastic. True it`s easy changing out electronics but for the money new CIJs are going for now I can get other used MIJs that don`t need a thing changed on em.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Loll..that's exactly what i got a E-serial ST62 pencil dated 22-11-86 with USA pup's and electronic.
Frank


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

I got my 88 E series 67 reissue for 400 bucks a couple of years ago. 

It's a great guitar. My only complaint is that it's a 2 piece body.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Never heard about those multi-body's,is it apparent?
I also tought that E-serial where only made from 84 to 87 for MIJ.
Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sesroh said:


> I got my 88 E series 67 reissue for 400 bucks a couple of years ago.
> 
> It's a great guitar. My only complaint is that it's a 2 piece body.


did you expect a one peice?...not even the US ones are one peices. Even most CS are 2 peices.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

al3d said:


> did you expect a one peice?...not even the US ones are one peices. Even most CS are 2 peices.


Well, i sure learned something there,but like i said,im no expert.
Only a wannabe-rockstar that turn on to strat latley.

So what you think about the MIJ E-serial of the 84-87 era?
Do you think there was a certain constance in quality?...Or like sum others you think is like flipping a coin? 
Thanks
Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> Well, i sure learned something there,but like i said,im no expert.
> Only a wannabe-rockstar that turn on to strat latley.
> 
> So what you think about the MIJ E-serial of the 84-87 era?
> ...


Well..i can only speak for myself..but that era produced insanly good instruments. But you can tell by playing them and listening to it's sound realy. i love that era of both MIA and MIJ strats.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

al3d said:


> Well..i can only speak for myself..but that era produced insanly good instruments. But you can tell by playing them and listening to it's sound realy. i love that era of both MIA and MIJ strats.


Is the MIJ and MIA E-serial years of productions are the same?
Do you know exactly what where the years of the E-serial era?
I read 84-87...But then felt on a MIA E-serial from 89...
Thanks
Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> Is the MIJ and MIA E-serial years of productions are the same?
> Do you know exactly what where the years of the E-serial era?
> I read 84-87...But then felt on a MIA E-serial from 89...
> Thanks
> Frank


well...from 84 to 88..trying to "date" a guitar is a real bitch. When a groupe of employees bought back Frender, in late 85 the "talk" started, and in 86 it was Made public if i recall...Anyway..when the guys bought fender, they only bought the "name" fender, none of the machinery basicaly. They got stuff from the factory like "serial numbers" neck plates, any hardware with the word fender. The guys who bough fender, made the MIA by hand for a little more then a year while the new plant was built So everytime a guitar was built they just grab any serial they would get their hands on and put it on the neck. That's why to date a guitar from say 85 to 88...you got to check the date on the neck basicaly, the SN might not even match. So that's the short of it. AND..that is why the MIA 87 and 88 also are getting more and mroe sought after...last generation of hand made guitars by fender basicaly.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Oki...so a MIA E-serial from 89 would NOT be in the "better crafted" years?
Is the American stantard the best strat model to you?...if no what is?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

nothings is carved in stone with Fender Japan. The tele I recently got was a pencil date of 1986 and the small blue 120 sticker, generally seen on the back of the headstock but mine is on the neck plate...easy enough to move...but the 62-115 I saw a couple of weeks ago on line also had a 1986 pencil date and the 115 sticker was on the neck plate like mine...the seller stated these came right after the JVs...and my tele has a JV bridgeplate, but by 1986 as far as I know the JVs were no longer in production...so it may be a case of people using parts that were left over, not unheard of for Fender Japan. When the guitar first arrived in the shop I asked the local staff about the neck date, they didn`t know so we looked and I said to them...not a JV because of the 1986 date...but after seeing another, the 62-115, added yet another twist in the Fender Japan story. I got another 52-95 there last year and they told me it was an `83...got it home and as always I took it apart to clean and snap pics and saw the April `82 pencil date and that it was a 1 piece body.
The other E serial I had was a metallic pink 314 strat, not high end and medium scale...though it had full size pots and steel switch it had MIJ p`ups...because I have a 1983 strat in the same color, and it has the "pick-up made in USA" sticker on the pickguard, I sold the E serial...don`t miss it mainly because the other FJs I have are superior. Oddly the `83 falls into the JV years but does not have a JV neckplate...was it exchanged at some point?, possibly, I have seen many thet were heavily pitted, it does have the F on it though and it shares characteristics with the other JVs I do have and it looks like a 62-65, so tough to say with any confidence what some FJ guitars are for sure, there certainly were transition models and it appears folks just grabbed parts from a bin...I`ve seen some JVs with dates that were very close but with serials that were not.
Some `80s FJs did have 2 piece bodies...the `70s type E serial 3 bolt neck I had was 3 but the `89 Esquire I have is a 2 piece center joined body that looks like sen and the pink `85 I had looked like basswood to me but I might be wrong, not always easy distinguishing just by the neck pocket. So...in my experience there were different levels of E serials...and thats why I say that when an FJ was made is not as important for me as where it fits. Some guys seem to think they have Fender Japan pretty well pegged, I`m not one of em, been surprised too many times, seen too many guitars I had no idea existed to even begin to think I have a handle on them.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

hey - great reading guys thanks! totally didn't know how much info there was on MIJ strats!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> Oki...so a MIA E-serial from 89 would NOT be in the "better crafted" years?
> Is the American stantard the best strat model to you?...if no what is?
> Thanks
> Frank


if you're looking at MIA..in my experiance, stay away from anything under 86/87..quality is not better then the MIM stuff we got now. Things were not good at the factory, so quality controle was none existant basicaly. 

Now it all depends on what you're looking for..Modern feel?..or Original Strat feel.. if you can find an early 87-89 62 reissue..HOT DAMN, it will blow your mind away....be ready to fork between 2000$ to 3000$ depending on the shape of the guitar. to strat lover, it's part of the MOST HAVE, it's basicaly the First Custom Shop creation, but before they called it Custom Shop, that was a year later they got the idea of recreating old guitars has a seperate division since the 62 reissue was a total sucess.

In anycase..most US AMerican Standard are good guitars, like anything you can get a lemon, but it's easy to spot.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, i already got a MIJ E-serial ST62 3TS,pencil dated,22-11-86,with
USA pup's from a 62RI from 89-90 and All the electronics,pots,switches,cloth wiring,etc.

Is "Special anniversary" USA model are known for better quality?Talkin about a ST57-AS from 94.
Wich Fender USA DONT have medium jumbo frets?...Flat fretboard,and big fretlines,is that what you call the modern feel?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> Well, i already got a MIJ E-serial ST62 3TS,pencil dated,22-11-86,with
> USA pup's from a 62RI from 89-90 and All the electronics,pots,switches,cloth wiring,etc.
> 
> Is "Special anniversary" USA model are known for better quality?Talkin about a ST57-AS from 94.
> ...


the 57 reissue anniversary of 94 USA version are VERY sought after...the CS version that is. it came in 3 confiuration, in American Standard version, the Deluxe version and the Custom Shop version. the Standard and deluxe are not better then the others, the CS version is said to be a REALY good reproduction, i've not tried it myself, but those who found one, keep it.

All AMerican standanrd have Medium jumbo frets and C shape at 9,5 radius. if you want something different, you got to go with the reissue versions..US version that is. Lots of Japan 60's and 50's reissue also have Vintage frets with the 7.5 radius and 1-5/8 nut with.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

I see alot of Alder body strat,My local shop tech told me that mine was made out of Basswood.Does that mean anything?
What other wood essence is use for strat building?And can it be related to quality?
Sorry for the question's shoot-out...just like a f#%*in quiz.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> I see alot of Alder body strat,My local shop tech told me that mine was made out of Basswood.Does that mean anything?
> What other wood essence is use for strat building?And can it be related to quality?
> Sorry for the question's shoot-out...just like a f#%*in quiz.
> Thanks
> Frank


Only MIJ and CIJ have basewood, wich is very similar to Alder. Alder is used on most MIA fenders, and Ash for sunburst or clear versions


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> did you expect a one peice?...not even the US ones are one peices. Even most CS are 2 peices.



Not at all. It wasn't and isn't a concern and I am familiar with a lot of Fenders having more than one piece to make up the body. 

It's a great guitar and I couldn't be happier. The last one I saw for sale went for $900 U.S on ebay so I'm happy with my purchase. There's currently one with an unoriginal pickguard and pickup covers on kijiji for 750.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

I just sold mine for 600$...But man,it had ALOT of battle scars.Im a player not a collector.
Frank


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

What about Grecko's that where made in the Fujigen factory in the late 70's early 80's?Did they have the same quality as fender?
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spankin Allison said:


> What about Grecko's that where made in the Fujigen factory in the late 70's early 80's?Did they have the same quality as fender?
> Thanks
> Frank


I've tried a few a while back..realy nice..and the fernandez of that era...DAMN..and cheap to.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

my understanding is, when the people at F/USA were looking to start up their MIJ line they came over and looked at some factories and settled on Fujugen, the folks who were making the Grecos, because they found the quality very good. My strats range from the mid `70s to early `80s and I love em...don`t have any under the 600 series, but the latest I got on line here a few months ago was a 600 with a one piece body...never seen one before so I bought it...always thought one piece bodies were reserved for the 1000 and up models so once again... surprised.
In my collection I have FJs made of ash, alder and sen...might have one thats basswood, not sure `cause it`s white...but I have also seen basswood sunbursts here, and those are real easy to tell apart as they have nearly no grain pattern. From what I`ve read basswood is softer than alder or ash so it dents more easily, but basswood isn`t always a bad thing, some builders really like it a lot, lots of shredders who play Ibanez have basswood...least their models are listed as basswood in catalogs. My top end Yamaha USA II has an American basswood body with a maple cap and sounds great.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Since i know about that multi-pieces body,i have founded only one that was not...Over 50 that was.Still,it was a MIJ E-serial from the 84-87 era with a one piece body,made out of basswood.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

my MIJ is an F serial numbered 68 reissue ...its weird holding a fast playing neck and not a C shape

















i want a CBS MIJ reissue with the Bullet truss


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a mid 80's E serial MIJ with the system 1 trem. I have tried several USA/MIM fenders and they have been nice but by far my MIJ just outplays them neck wise and in tone, I can't explain it it just brings out a groove that the USA/MIM strats can't.


----------

